# Need for Speed: Carbon



## goat (Nov 8, 2006)

fun motherfucking game, anyone else playing???

lets see your in-game rides!


musclecars all the way, will post my car when i get home if i remember


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 8, 2006)

I played the demo, haven't had the chance to play the full game yet.

I'm a Tuner person myself, with a side of Exotics.  The only car from the Muscle group I might get is Elanor ('67 Mustang Shelby GT500).


----------



## Taralack (Nov 8, 2006)

Meh, it's not gonna be out here for a few weeks. I can't wait to get my hands on it! Still working on MW though..


----------



## Aquin (Nov 8, 2006)

Toraneko said:
			
		

> Meh, it's not gonna be out here for a few weeks. I can't wait to get my hands on it! Still working on MW though..



I want to get the PC version soon. Especially to test out this beast's preformance. Im much more exotic then anything with a touch of tuner. Muscle cars are good in drag, but they generaly suck in handling.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 8, 2006)

omg I want this game so bad, especially since it has that new 2006 Dodge Challenger concept car!!! 

Tuners are alright, don't really care for 'em, but muscle cars FTW!!! XD


----------



## goat (Nov 8, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> omg I want this game so bad, especially since it has that new 2006 Dodge Challenger concept car!!!
> 
> Tuners are alright, don't really care for 'em, but muscle cars FTW!!! XD




agreed 

cant wait till 2008 when its released, its gonna be my next car irl if i can get enough $


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 9, 2006)

Wayyy too much motion blur.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd rather have blur than field-of-view distortion like Burnout...


----------



## GuitarSolo (Nov 9, 2006)

No chance to play it yet, but just wondering, is it on Gamecube?


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 9, 2006)

It's on everything.

Seriously, 11 different systems, although the handhelds have a stripped-down version that's kinda a separate game.

Xbox
Xbox360
PS2
PS3
GameCube
Wii
PSP
DS
Mobile (cell phone)
PC
GBA


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I get to find out how good it is for myself, just bought it today. ^.=.^


----------



## Killy the Fox (Nov 9, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I'd rather have blur than field-of-view distortion like Burnout...



Motion blur makes my eyes bleed... I like the distortion in BurnOut. It causes impairment but not so much that it actually hinders my view.

Can't say much about Carbon. I never played it or bought it though all around i keep hearing that Most Wanted was better in ever way. But as i said, i can't elaborate that.

on personal terms, to me, NFS was on its best till NFS: Porsche Unleashed. All the stuff afterwards was very meh on me. My most fav still is NFS2 SE.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 9, 2006)

Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> Motion blur makes my eyes bleed... I like the distortion in BurnOut. It causes impairment but not so much that it actually hinders my view.



Eh, diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks.



			
				Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> Can't say much about Carbon. I never played it or bought it though all around i keep hearing that Most Wanted was better in ever way. But as i said, i can't elaborate that.



Most Wanted was...meh.  It botched the drag racing, and the physics were way too grippy (particularly on the original-Xbox version).  It lacked the drifting that the Underground crowd loves, and the same can be said for a decent level of customization.

80% or more of the times I've heard someone say "Most Wanted was better than Carbon is", they're basing it on the *demo* for Carbon.  Whenever I've gotten an opinion on the final game for Carbon, it's said to be worlds better than Most Wanted.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 9, 2006)

Indeed, I feel Carbon is a lot better, the cops and your opponents are much smarter this time around. I must play some more, just got the 1969 Dodge Charger! ^.=.^


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 10, 2006)

Drifting is for sissy Ricer ***s.
"Look at me lolz, I slide that car sidewayz", "I slam da handbreak on and driftz the corner whoo"
Good for you *lines up the turn, brakes properly and powers out the turn leaving the Drifters sliding*


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 10, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Drifting is for sissy Ricer ***s.
> "Look at me lolz, I slide that car sidewayz", "I slam da handbreak on and driftz the corner whoo"
> Good for you *lines up the turn, brakes properly and powers out the turn leaving the Drifters sliding*



*laughs as all the racers get pulled over*

Speed trap ftw.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 10, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Drifting is for sissy Ricer ***s.
> "Look at me lolz, I slide that car sidewayz", "I slam da handbreak on and driftz the corner whoo"
> Good for you *lines up the turn, brakes properly and powers out the turn leaving the Drifters sliding*



Drifting with just the handbrake is for beginners.  A proper drift is done with steering and throttle, and maybe a _touch_ of the brakes; and it has its uses (speaking in terms of RL here)...

One, it keeps your RPMs up, so you don't have to downshift.
Two, it makes your car take up more of the track, making it harder for your opponents to pass you on a narrow course.
Three, it takes a whole 'nother set of skills to drift properly than it does to do grip-racing (okay, that's not necessarily a 'use').

Personally, if the races in NFS:Carbon used the same physics engine as the Drift events, I'd use a combination of drift- and grip-racing.  Unfortunately, the race physics force grip-racing.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 10, 2006)

drifting is for babies indefinitely. powersliding is where it's at...if you can maintain control without spinning out that is.

and me personally, well i'm a exotic/ pickup truck guy. as long as it has trucks i'll be straight.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 10, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> drifting is for babies indefinitely. powersliding is where it's at...if you can maintain control without spinning out that is.



You've got your terminology mixed up; a power-slide is a type of drift.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 10, 2006)

i know that but i'll call it what i want to for i technically knew how to perform powerslides before i heard of drifting. lawlz, screwed up aint it?


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 10, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i know that but i'll call it what i want to for i technically knew how to perform powerslides before i heard of drifting. lawlz, screwed up aint it?



No need to jump on me, I was just making sure you knew the true terminology; whether you use it or not is entirely up to you.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 10, 2006)

wasn't jumping on yah rhainor. trust me if i were you wouldn't be able to get up off the floor for a while......rofl.


----------



## goat (Nov 10, 2006)

no trucks in this game


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 10, 2006)

damn! oh well exotics will have to do then.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh noes for PC'ers


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 11, 2006)

well i just got it today and i am about to start playing. YAYNESS!! i will be having so much funneness that i will be enjoyening myself for quite some time.

also i'm gonna cheat alot during the canyon races. unlimited speedbreaker FTW!!! no really it is made of win for that type of race where you could fall at any second. oh and btw i don't have xboxlive yet so um yah i shall cheat by myself and thus be cheating myself of proper game fun.....pfft like you could cheat online anyway....and like it's any less fun when you do cheat......well, maybe a little but i don't mind.

not that i need to cheat but i will anyway.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 11, 2006)

Finally a game that is not overrun with tuners!

I'm glad to see each class is balanced out and has pretty much the same number of cars. Finally there is a game with an ample supply of musclecars! That's about my whole garage: 1969 Dodge Charger, 2006 Dodge Charger SRT-8, and just last night I bought the 1970 plymouth Hemi 'Cuda. Still waiting to get that 2006 Dodge Challenger concept car though............


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 11, 2006)

well i just started so i got one default car. the exotic one of the first 3. i have discovered that there is one thing i really hate so far and that is that when i'm in a rival race it still tells me when i'm changing area. which is fine except that it displays it in big bold letters across the center of the screen thus blocking my view and causing me to crash alot. pisses me off royal.

and look at all my grammatical errors i just made and am still making right now. oh noes!! it's the end of the world as we know it!!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 11, 2006)

ugh......I absolutely hated the look of that Alfa Romeo (the first exotic), the grille and front end are fugly IMO. I chose the Camaro. All I have used are the muscle cars, haven't touched anything else (though I did buy a Subaru, I have not used it at all).


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 11, 2006)

but thas why you must customise it silver. all the cars look fugly at first glance. plus i prefer cars with better steering over all else and that had the best of the 3.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Cool to see that you love the Mopar Muscle cars, Silver.  I heard that the Dodge Challenger will be in Dodge dealerships in either 2008 or 2009.

I've always loved the Plymouth Hemi 'Cuda.

Man, I got to get NFS: Carbon.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 11, 2006)

tundra_arctic_wolf said:
			
		

> Cool to see that you love the Mopar Muscle cars, Silver.Â Â I heard that the Dodge Challenger will be in Dodge dealerships in either 2008 or 2009.
> 
> I've always loved the Plymouth Hemi 'Cuda.
> 
> Man, I got to get NFS: Carbon.



The Challenger will be out in 20008  as a 2008 model year car. Prices are said to be somewhere around $31,000 and will be almost completely indistinguishable from the concept vehicle.

http://www.allpar.com/cars/dodge/challenger.html

more info in the link above, along with many other Mopar vehicles.


----------



## Revrant (Nov 12, 2006)

I love Most Wanted, I still play it to this day(Not for racing, Racing sucks, All. Racing. *Ever.* Cop chases baby), three games I was jumping for joy about, NFS: Carbon, M: Ultimate Alliance, and SC: Double Agent.

All three *failed* in more ways than I can count on hand, DA, well, I never got to play CT, because of Starfu...Force, and it's bulls***, never got my refund on that one, so I was stuck with this, stupid "cover" crap, and lack of gizmos, God, Damn.

M: UA, most of the uniqueness was stripped from XML2, everyone has identical jump-attacks, a basic charge attack, and generally fewer of everything...Not to mention the thing needs patching like a Levee in Katrina.

And now Carbon, gone is the car that doesn't go Flying into a wall when you turn, and may I give a "wtf" to the Viper and Corvette being "Muscle" cars? What the blue beaverly crap is that? So I can't even drive the cars I want because if I turn, well, I go Flipping into the distance like an Olympic gymnast or sliding about thirty times further than physics could ever allow, and that's assuming both _rain_ and _ice_.

And there's that, </bitter rant>.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

Revrant said:
			
		

> And now Carbon, gone is the car that doesn't go Flying into a wall when you turn, and may I give a "wtf" to the Viper and Corvette being "Muscle" cars? What the blue beaverly crap is that? So I can't even drive the cars I want because if I turn, well, I go Flipping into the distance like an Olympic gymnast or sliding about thirty times further than physics could ever allow, and that's assuming both _rain_ and _ice_.
> 
> And there's that, </bitter rant>.




Well actually, the Corvette is classified correctly IMO. The Corvette is built for one thing: brute power. The Z06 has more power than the suspension can handle at higher speeds and cornering, so it truly tends to understeer and not corner as desired. However, I do believe the Viper is misclassified; it has a good balance of handling and speed, so it is much closer to an exotic.

I am glad to see on this game the 2006 Dodge Charger SRT-8 was classed as a muscle car; Midnight Club 3 had it classed as a tuner!


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 12, 2006)

Okay, so the starter Muscle is a Camaro, and the starter Exotic is an Alfa Romeo...

What's the starter Tuner?

...And if you say "Civic", and you're telling the truth, someone's gonna _die._


----------



## Revrant (Nov 12, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> Well actually, the Corvette is classified correctly IMO. The Corvette is built for one thing: brute power. The Z06 has more power than the suspension can handle at higher speeds and cornering, so it truly tends to understeer and not corner as desired. However, I do believe the Viper is misclassified; it has a good balance of handling and speed, so it is much closer to an exotic.
> 
> I am glad to see on this game the 2006 Dodge Charger SRT-8 was classed as a muscle car; Midnight Club 3 had it classed as a tuner!



I just threw in the Corvette since it and the Viper use the same game properties and all, my love is definitely the Viper, and it's scored me well over 15 million in Most Wanted, so to see it become this flippity floppity piece of crap, it was depressing, and it should've been an Exotic, for certain.

I can't believe they'd classify something like the Charger as a Tuner, that's like classifying a Ford Mustang GT as a Luxury Sedan.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

It's a Mazda RX-8, almost positive (kinda a forgettable car.......)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

Revrant said:
			
		

> I just threw in the Corvette since it and the Viper use the same game properties and all, my love is definitely the Viper, and it's scored me well over 15 million in Most Wanted, so to see it become this flippity floppity piece of crap, it was depressing, and it should've been an Exotic, for certain.
> 
> I can't believe they'd classify something like the Charger as a Tuner, that's like classifying a Ford Mustang GT as a Luxury Sedan.



Well, they screwed up a lot of things on Midnight Club 3. I forgot it is actually the 1999 Dodge Charger concept car as a Tuner and the 2006 Dodge Charger was classified as a Luxury Sedan, as was the Dodge Magnum. Also, the Corvette Z06 was classed as a Tuner, wtf?!


----------



## Revrant (Nov 12, 2006)

Scary.

*returns, clinging to his custom silver Viper*

There she is four months ago, back in the golden days of innocence.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

hey silver can you tell me far into the game do you have to go to get tier 2 nitrous? sad to say but i can't beat the first boss with my tier1 car and my only tier2 doesn't have nitrous which makes it impossible to beat him with.

oh and the car in question is the lotus elise. god i love that car.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

The one thing that really pisses me off about street racing games is there are few rims besides the really flashy big ones, which I hate. It would be better if they put some older style rims in the mix too.

A lot of the custom pieces I find rather ugly. A lot of my cars still look almost completely stock. The oly exception is my 1969 Dodge Charger R/T, which has a body kit that actually looked appealing to me. The spoiler selection especially pisses me off, almost all of them are pretty much designed for tuners. They need to  put some older ones like the older deck spoilers that are onl a few inches high, or like the ones on stock cars.


----------



## Revrant (Nov 12, 2006)

I like the big rims, mostly, you know, the ones that connect at four large flat ends? I think those are classy, I don't like the flashy ones myself, though I have to admit, even though I never roof scoop and rarely do anything to the hood, I do Love the big Ricer-looking bodies.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

hey silver i asked you a question on the bottom of the last page but you missed it cuz you were already typing something else that ended up on this page.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

go to the world map and check each of the events (put the cursor on over the stars) In the window that explains some details of the event, a message scrolls that tells what the event unlocks if you win down at the bottom. I think one of the events will have that as the prize, but I can't remember which event, sorry.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

i already know that much. thanx anyway though silver. currently in the middle of a cop chase that is rather persistent to say the least....just the way i like it. i'm trying to see if i can get it to last 8 minutes before i escape so i can get a reward card.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

have fun in the challenge series..........one of them you must evade from a level 8 heat, and it took me about a half hour to get away!


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

actually this is in career mode silver.

sweet i'm up to 7 minutes and counting. only problem is that i took out all but 1 of the cops who been chasing me and his backup will take 2 minutes to arrive. therefore i must drive slowly so he can keep up till 8 minutes has passed than take off like hellfire before 9 minutes passes and i have to deal with another squad of unmarked cars. there was about 32 when the chase started i think.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> actually this is in career mode silver.
> 
> sweet i'm up to 7 minutes and counting. only problem is that i took out all but 1 of the cops who been chasing me and his backup will take 2 minutes to arrive. therefore i must drive slowly so he can keep up till 8 minutes has passed than take off like hellfire before 9 minutes passes and i have to deal with another squad of unmarked cars. there was about 32 when the chase started i think.



I realize that, I was just telling you. I had about 100 after me in that challenge at one time, it was a pain.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

and it is done!
time=8:36.83 minutes
cost to state=$119,950
cop cars rammed=12
cop cars disabled=36 (yay pursuit breakers)
roadblocks dodged=4
spikestrips dodged=0 (they never used any)
number of infractions=4
bounty=11,500 (dang i thought it woulda been higher than that)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have gotten away from a heat level five with 4 flat tires before. Hell, I have done it twice!!! Needless to say, I was laughing my ass off after that..............


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 12, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> It's a Mazda RX-8



{sighs with relief}  Good.  I hate front-drive cars, and Wenkel Rotary engines are always welcome.

As for rims, I can't stand rims that have more surface area than open space.  Personally, I like 7-spoke rims like the Konig Blatant.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

my fav rims are not in this game heck my fav brand aint in this game which is >Tezzen< (struck) rims.

hey um have you guys noticed how hard unlocking the dumptruck is gonna be? and i can't imagine it being very good in a race except by running everyone over with it.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

American Racing Wheels Torq Thrusts = <3

as for the dumptruck, I don't even have a clue hoe to unlock it, didn't even know you could unlock it and race it


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

check your reward cards silver. it tells you how to unlock a bunch of cars, parts, and other things. the dumptruck is super hard to get as you will have to fill your entire garage with nothing but tuners to get the first card. then you have to get rid of ALL of them and fill it again with nothing but exotics to get the second card. you shall also need to score 500,000 points in a single drift race in career mode for the third and i forget what you need for the fourth card. i also don't have time to look cuz i just lost my first canyon race because i was overtaken due to my car getting stuck in a glitch and now i have to re-race the lousy bastard in the city again to get another shot at the canyon only to wonder if i'll get stuck by that same glitch again. what fun that will be. further more my territory has fallen under attack and i must defend it before taking another attempt at that lousy first boss.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

I like those canyon races with the boss, I find them fun. It's cool that you can automatically win if you pass them and stay there for 10 secounds, I have done that once, almost 4 times.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

wait really? if i pass him at the beginning i automatically win the race? dude that rox and sux at the same time cuz well that means i can beat him easily now that i know that. you see i kept getting to close to passing him and thought i would lose if i did since the purpose was to stay as close behind as possible. i purposely kept slowing down so as not to pass him. (man i'm dumb sometimes)

oh and the glitch i hit was actually one of those wooden rail that break instantly. i hit one but didn't go over the edge yet somehow my car just stopped instantly and would not move another inch from that spot till i had lost. if i knew about that earlier i wouldn't even have had to deal with that lil problem at all. oh well the money i got from the first boss race plus the defense race gave me almost enough money to upgrade my transmission so he won't stand a chance next time.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> wait really? if i pass him at the beginning i automatically win the race? dude that rox and sux at the same time cuz well that means i can beat him easily now that i know that. you see i kept getting to close to passing him and thought i would lose if i did since the purpose was to stay as close behind as possible. i purposely kept slowing down so as not to pass him. (man i'm dumb sometimes)



yes but remember, you must hold that position for 10 seconds, otherwise you just get a lot of points.

and btw I'm not sure that is a glitch, I think it was made to be that way because it happens to me a lot.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

maybe....but that would be suck if they made it like that on purpose.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 12, 2006)

oooohh, cannot wait to win that dragon vinyl, that thing looks awesome!! ^.=.^


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

i like the skeleton vinyl myself. i also like how you can manipulate vinyls so much without having to pay extra like with the autosculpt feature. speaking of which that thing rox too. you say you have a problem with big spoilers silver? well then make them smaller with that feature.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

ahh yeah baby i just totally stomped that loser!! and on top of that i got his pink slip on my first guess plus an extra $8,000 cash on my second guess. i like how when you beat him you unlock the aston martin DB9 for purchase but if you get his pinkslip you get a highly pimped out version of the same car with room for improvement for free!!! yay me! what a lucky guess that was.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Nov 13, 2006)

I bought the Collector's Edition for my brother on Friday and I haven't had the chance to even touch the PS2 all weekend.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 13, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> wait really? if i pass him at the beginning i automatically win the race? dude that rox and sux at the same time cuz well that means i can beat him easily now that i know that. you see i kept getting to close to passing him and thought i would lose if i did since the purpose was to stay as close behind as possible. i purposely kept slowing down so as not to pass him. (man i'm dumb sometimes)



Yeah.  You lose 5,000 points (IIRC) every time you touch him in the first leg, but if you get ahead and stay there for 10 seconds, you instantly win the entire event.  By the same token, if he passes you in the second leg and stays ahead for 10 seconds, you lose.



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> oh and the glitch i hit was actually one of those wooden rail that break instantly. i hit one but didn't go over the edge yet somehow my car just stopped instantly and would not move another inch from that spot till i had lost. if i knew about that earlier i wouldn't even have had to deal with that lil problem at all.



That's a glitch.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Silver goes insane*

HOW THE HELL DO I UNLOCK THE PLYMOUTH ROADRUNNER, PONTIAC GTO AND THE REST OF THESE CARS!!!!!!!!!

It is driving me nuts, I beat career mode, looked in the rewards cards, and the rewards from the challenge series, and there is no mention on how to get these cars, it's making me mad!!!!!!


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 15, 2006)

um silver if those are really in this game then i'm guessing that they might be unlockable only on the xbox/360 versions of the game since those versions have special bonuses you can download via xbox live marketplace. also there are additional game modes that are available as well. ofcourse i could be wrong as this is just a guess but i could be right maybe.

and besides what do you want those for anyway? if you really beat the game then you should try for the firetruck since one of its reward card requirements is that you beat career mode. either that or try for the police rhino cuz it rocks the house.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 15, 2006)

No, they are on the PS2

1. There is a list of all the cars from a site dedicated to NFS. the site also says at this point in time, some of the cars are unlockable, but no one knows how to

2. You actually use the Roadrunner in one of the challenges.

btw I have the firetruck, it sucks canal water, but the police civic cruiser is good


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, the "downloadable" cars on the X360 version are supposedly already in the game, and the "downloads" just unlock 'em early.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 16, 2006)

yah i thought so rhainor. and silver why not try for the dumptruck? i'm gonna try for it so i can just run over my opponents in a race...further i can just imagine what it would be like to race 2 firetrucks and nothing else in one of the canyons.....i can only wonder the kind of difficulty it would have.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 16, 2006)

dumptruck sucks too, when Iget it I'll never use it. I know because you use the dumptruck in one of the challenges and it handles and drives like......well.... a truck.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 16, 2006)

Friend of mine got the BlackBox version of Carbon for his birthday earlier this week.  Just today I started a file with it; ran a few races, took over an area, got in a couple o' cop chases, ran my first drift event (circuit drift), and just got my second crew member.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 16, 2006)

which challenge silver? huh? i like trucks alot. which challenge has the dumptruck in it?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 17, 2006)

dunno, I'd have to look, I know it is one of the polic puruits though


----------



## foreverwhiteknight (Nov 17, 2006)

I got this game late Monday night (technically tuesday, cuz it was after midnight).. and right now.. all I gotta do to beat career mode is beat Darius.. >.>;; short game haha

I love my Charger R/T though  

Thought I've went through a lot of things.. I started with the Camaro, got the Charger, then got the RX-7.. I bought a Clio along the way too haha.  

I'm tryin to save up to get a McLaren (sp?) to beat Darius ^^;  I can't take him with my Charger lol.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2006)

Keep in mind the Career mode isn't the whole game.  There's also the Challenge Series, parts of which can be f*cking hard.

And then there's multiplayer...


----------



## Dervacor (Nov 19, 2006)

^^ Glad to see it's well recieved.  I played a small role in the programming side of this thing.  Also helped with Most Wanted... Just as a university coop employee, but still.  Nifty nifty.  Always neat to see appreciation.


----------



## foreverwhiteknight (Nov 19, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Keep in mind the Career mode isn't the whole game.  There's also the Challenge Series, parts of which can be f*cking hard.
> 
> And then there's multiplayer...



yeah, I beat all the bronze Challenge Series, and some of the silver.  I havn't been able to beat the gold ones yet though.  I'm really good at the canyon racing, but I can't seem to beat the gold canyon one haha ^^;

I started over again under Exotic, this time actually driving to all the races instead of jumping to them, trying to make it last longer.  I must say I was impressed by the this Alfa Romeo.. I didn't expect it to be good.. or to be AWD :lol:

and some of these reward cards are super hard trying to get :twisted:


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 19, 2006)

i started with exotics as well cuz i like cars that are fast and can actually steer while maintaining enough stability to keep from flipping over. the muscle cars may look cool but they all suck and so do the tuners. the exotics are the fastest from what i have seen. i currently am up to the same point you are white knight, all i have to do is beat darius. 

ofcourse i'm gonna do it with my fully maxed out porsch carrera gt which is badass. it's better than the mc laren that you are after. they both have the same exact price of $216,000 but the Mc laren has higher acceleration and the carrera has higher handling. it all comes down to which you want more i suppose. you know you need to steer to win a canyon race since you have no speedbreaker. and the carerra has the best steering of all the vehicles when it's maxed out that i have seen. (on the stats screen the handling meter maxes out at about 96% with the top speed around 98% and the accelaration around 92%) i won every drift race including the canyon ones with that car very easily.

so um yah i like that car alot. as if you couldn't tell....


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 19, 2006)

I have almost beaten all of the challenge series, including that one that I kept having trouble with.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 19, 2006)

ha i almost beat that one too silver. i got up to 28/30 cops before i was busted. i just had 2 more to go i was so close.

if only the game would let you use any vehicle you had in career mode for these challenges.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2006)

Each of the three car classes has one aspect in which it's better than the others.  Muscle cars have ridiculous acceleration, Exotics have blistering top-speed, and Tuners can corner like they're on rails.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 19, 2006)

And each also has a weakness. The Tuners struggle somewhat in speed, the Muscle cars suffer in handling, and the Exotics have a small problem with acceleration (but not by much). Rally, the Exotics have the best overall stats.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 19, 2006)

even so rhainor the tier 3 exotics tend to be evenly balanced between all 3 stats at very high levels.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 19, 2006)

hey silver don't forget you can tune those car parts to make up for weaknesses like that. with tuners set them up for top speed by adjusting the engine transmission nitro and turbo accordingly. for the muscle cars set them up for steering by adjusting the tires for grip while setting the suspension for under steering and setting the brakes to a somewhat rear bias. as for the exotics all you need to do is set up the engine for horsepower, the transmission for acceleration, the suspension for over steering with the tires for grip and the brakes for a front bias with the turbo set for high rpms as that will help you to achieve maximum control at high speeds which is what the exotics are good for while at the same time having a pretty good acceleration rate. also don't forget to autosculp your wheels to make them as wide as possible. forget looks just make them the widest it will let you make them so as to gain as much stability as possible, it will help to keep you from flipping over.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 19, 2006)

meh, it doesn't matter to me anyways, I have not used a tuner yet, excluding in the challenge series where you have no choice.

And there is no need to inform me of all the mechanics and such, I know a lot about cars and setting them up. That's one of the main reasons why I am virtually undefeatable in NASCAR games, excluding when someone wrecks me on purpose. I can take a terrible handling or underpowered car, and win with it as it is or be able to set it up right.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 19, 2006)

it wasn't so much for you as it was for anyone else reading this thread. i know you know about cars silver. *thinks back to that one night you wouldn't shutup about them...not that i mind ofcourse >.>*


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> And each also has a weakness. The Tuners struggle somewhat in speed, the Muscle cars suffer in handling, and the Exotics have a small problem with acceleration (but not by much). Rally, the Exotics have the best overall stats.



Bah, that's your opinion.  Give me my Skyline, and access to the same parts, and I'll take on anybody, in any car, on any course.


----------



## foreverwhiteknight (Nov 19, 2006)

Haha oh I beat Darius finally.  I worked up and got that McLaren and totally destroyed him on the first try.  The only thing I had to restart was the canyon duel with him because I flew off the side 

The first time through I started with Muscle because I'm not big on tuners (Especially the Teir 1 ones)  and I thought the Alfa Romeo for Exotic was ugly (still kinda do  but it makes up for it) so I went with the Camaro.  I can handle the bad handling, I needed the great acceleration.  I ended up buying a few non-muscles but only kept them a little while.  Once I beat Angie and her Charger I kept it and beat everything else except like two races with it.  When I went to race Darius my Charger killed the prelem thing but once it came to him it couldn't keep up with the Audi, and neither could the other Tier 3 muscle so I went with the McLaren.  At that point my best choices were the McLaren or the Viper and I tried both in Quick Race and the McLaren just seemed to fit.  

Of course since I didn't start as Exotic that time, I didn't have the Porsche available until after I beat Darius :lol: This time I tried Exotics though cuz I didn't wanna repeat Muscle and I didn't wanna touch Tuner yet, I had enough Tuner in Most Wanted.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 19, 2006)

that porsche has a high pitched engine sound. seriously it sounds very strange but you get used to it after a few races.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> that porsche has a high pitched engine sound. seriously it sounds very strange but you get used to it after a few races.



The Carerra GT was my main car in Most Wanted once I got it.  Part of the reason I like it so much is 'cause it sounds like a friggin' Formula 1 car.  I think it's got either a V-10 or a V-12; either way it's got lots of fairly small cylinders instead of fewer really big cylinders like the Muscle cars (and the Skyline, which has a massive Inline-6 engine).


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 19, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> that porsche has a high pitched engine sound. seriously it sounds very strange but you get used to it after a few races.



yes, it sounds exactly like a damn open wheel car, which is one of the things I hate about it


----------



## Ruiner (Nov 19, 2006)

> think it's got either a V-10 or a V-12



The CarreraGT has a rear-mounted 5.7 litre V-10 with about 605Horses. 435 lb-ft. at around 6,000 rpm.


By the way, Silver, you know you love open-wheel racing, you know its better than a 500-mile-long left turn!


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Nov 19, 2006)

Meh, different strokes for different folks. Some people find the left turn only racing interesting, while others enjoy the variety in open wheel.

I would rather there be a couple more road course race in NASCAR, but it's no big deal to me


----------



## Ruiner (Nov 20, 2006)

Correction: The Carrera GT's engine is REAR MIDSHIP mounted.


----------



## Refleximage (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmmm, I might have to pick this up.

I played the hell out of NFSU & NFSU2 and my favorite part was making the sweetest looking ride in the whole city.  I guess that's the artist in me.  You should totally be able to add your own graphics into the game and put them on your car one of these days.

I could not be beaten in the Audi TT on NFSU2.  As long as my beloved TT is in there I'll buy it...after Christmas.


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 18, 2006)

Refleximage said:
			
		

> As long as my beloved TT is in there I'll buy it...after Christmas.



There is an Audi, but it's not the TT.

I'm just glad the Skyline's back.


----------



## Ruiner (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh, Jeebus... The A3?


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 18, 2006)

There was a thread for this?! lol

Well i have the game for the PS2 and i like it alot. Its like the best parts of NFS:MW mixed with NFSU2 which is great! I love the muscle cars especially the GT500! The level of cusomization options is pretty sweet too! I liked the canyon races and the drifting was more fun than ever! It was pretty obvious that EA was just trying to cash in on the success of The Fast And The Furious: Tokyo Drift without actually paying for an official licence but thats ok since the actual game for the movie sucked apparently.

Only problem i had with the game was the level of comprimises made to run it on the PS2. Whole races and cars were taken out of the game, same goes for the regular Xbox and GC versions. I have the PC version as well (i came into its posession via a different manner  ) so i got my next-gen NFS fix from that version so i didnt really miss out on anything.

The frame-rate coulda been better for the PS2 though, but its EA and they rarely offer us quality, optimized games so you gotta take their product with a pinch of salt i guess.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Dec 20, 2006)

I got the Collector's Edition for PC myself. Looking to grab it for my PSP as well. Unfortunately I don't play the PC version much because something with Vista is making it run slow, probly Direct X10 and/or my nvidia drivers. Took me forever and a day to get it installed though, back when my PC was running XP Pro Corp I actually had to copy the disc to my harddrive and deleted the direct x install folder to get it to install.


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 20, 2006)

Ruiner said:
			
		

> Oh, Jeebus... The A3?



Nah, one of the new ones, the Audi Le Mans Quattro.  IMHO, it's fugly.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (May 19, 2007)

Ugh, sorry for late post. Yeah, very late one.

Why so many people were so excited? THis game totaly sucks, i really hate it. It is game for kids, I completed it in 4,5 - 5 hours. Worst of all NFS series. Absolutely unplayable physics, killed drift, killed car setup, killed chases. Too easy, i overtook most of bosses. Boring. And i really sorry that EA is getting money for publushing this shit.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 19, 2007)

I've resently got this too (borrowing it actually).
I didn't really like Drift in the other games but Carbon drifting sucks. It works in the Canyon Drifts but Track ones? Hell no.
Unplayable physics? Please explain.
I found nothing wrong with car setup apart from you can do everything at the safehouse. I liked driving to the car places in MW, even if I just did jump to it most of the time. Made it plain and clear on what you wanted to do with your car. I set my Lux. cars up to Grip, when I got a Ricer I tuned it to Drifter (Faster accel and all that jazz)
The Cop chases didn't really fit into the city. Very 'rail-riding'. They only way you can really lose them is by simply just out-speeding them (or if you're on the last cops, use a Breaker).
First boss, a challange (sorta). The next ones, the city races are annoying as they always seem to have a faster car than you. The Canyon races are shit easy if you win the first bosses car.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (May 22, 2007)

I hope you had chance to drive really fast car at least once in your life? Then if yes you gonna understand me. There is no drift at all in this game. Turn wheels and here you go? Fuck that. No one of real drifting technics is not working here... Mebbe except of weight shift. I overtook this bitch on Charger driving Reno Clio. And it was soo boring. And WTF top tuned Mazda RX-7 is no match for some fucking exotic shit? Yeah suuure. It is game for small kids - Yay, i can drift! Police chase? You must be fucking kidding me. I managed to complete last chase of challenge series in MW with score of 4 million and (Camaro SS chased by level 7 police) without getting even a scratch. So this carbon pussys are just useless. Carbon is another one fake hit by EA. Fuck EA.

p.s. Underground 2 is da best http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9MURjKmWPo


----------



## Bokracroc (May 22, 2007)

I dunno if you've noticed but the NFS games aren't really based on realism. Go play Forza or Project Gotham if you want that.


----------



## Rhainor (May 23, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I dunno if you've noticed but the NFS games aren't really based on realism. Go play Forza or Project Gotham if you want that.



Seconded.

The NFS games are supposed to *look* real, sure, but their physics aren't meant to be realistic.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (May 23, 2007)

True, but underground 2 was closest to real. In carbon cars are like sticked to asphault, no way you can throw em in drift. But when it comes to drift races omg, it slides! I bet in next nfs game cars will turn like bikes in tron.  ea screwed up. It wasnt a pleasure to control car, it was nightmare. All my pals said the same, worst nfs game ever. 

You know, when you do game about real cars, it is shame to spoil them. I wouldnt be so angry if it were imaginary cars, imaginary world with glass as a aspault, and chewing gum as a tires. 

Nfs underground was cool, like wow first actual street racing game, wow. Nfs und2 was even cooler, wow free roam and so on, interesting physics too. Most wanted was huh, wierd handling, but wow, chases! carbon was like, eeeem, soo... whats new? Ooh right, spoiled physics, yeah, neat, oh wow, boring chases, hmmm.... wow downhill drift! yeeeah, but wait it was in und2. Stupid boring video clips too. rip

>>>I dunno if you've noticed but the NFS games aren't really based on realism. Go play Forza or Project Gotham if you want that.<<<

I talked about real car cause comparasing to carbon its totaly difrent, like everything is difrent! I know games are for fun, but carbon is not fun at all. 

p.s. this thing with city separatted to defrent "gang" zones was took from san andreas?


----------



## Alex the Zebra (May 23, 2007)

And by the way, car setup made me laugh, yeeah right. 3 positions, riiight. Und2 setup was the best. At least i was able to setup suspension, brakes and engine as i want, not as game alows me.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 23, 2007)

But as the current batch of NFS games have been Arcade based, what was the point of fine-tuning when even a simple "3 points" (Couple of parts have three layers to edit so it's about 26 point or something) is barely needed?


----------



## Bloodangel (May 23, 2007)

I own Carbon and I hate it. Granted, I'm more of a fan of Burnout, but Carbon just generaly pissed me off. The whole crew system really clenched it. I hated it royally.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (May 23, 2007)

Bokracroc, this simplifizing killed game. 

Bloodangel, yay another carbon hater! xD


----------



## Bokracroc (May 23, 2007)

Alex the Zebra said:
			
		

> Bokracroc, this simplifizing killed game.


Then you should be looking at Underground 1.
Underground 2's tuning was really damn useless. I finished the game without touching it once.


----------



## Alex the Zebra (May 24, 2007)

Bokracroc, lemme guess you drifted on mmc eclipse and finished hame driving nissan skyline gt-r? Car setup is usefull thing if you know how to use it, especially in drift. 

p.s. but nfs und2 final race sucks, i played on "hard" and beated him on almost stock ae86


----------



## Bokracroc (May 24, 2007)

Nope. I hate Skylines. I've forgotten what I used but I only tweaked the Nitro (Stronger, shorter) and shifted abit to better Accel.


----------

